# Höhenmeter pro Tag beim AlpenX



## Super7 (30. August 2002)

Wieviel Höhenmeter schafft man normalerweise pro Tag wenn man einen Alpencross macht. Gehen wir mal davon aus das der Fahrer gut trainiert ist. Also Tagestouren von 70 bis 150 Km mit einem Schnitt von 23-25 Km/h auf dem MTB kein Problem sind.
Ich bin gerade am Überlegen für eine Strecke fürs nächste Jahr.
Sind 10'000 Hm in 4 Tagen realistisch oder schmerzen dann nach 1-2 Tagen die Beine und s geht nix mehr ?

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen ?


----------



## Fubbes (30. August 2002)

Vier Tage hintereinander 2500 hm sind machbar, aber danach bist du wahrscheinlich platt. Das richtige Vergnügen hört schon bei ca. 2000 hm auf. Du kommst dann nämlich so spät am Ziel an, dass du weder viel vom Abend hast, noch eine lange Regenerationszeit. 

Das Ganze hängt aber auch vom Weg ab. Ich hatte schon Etappen, da waren 1500 hm schon ein Tagesprogramm. Auf Teerstraßen dagegen fallen die hm deutlich leichter.

Gruß
(auch) Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mttam (30. August 2002)

hi,

ich halte 10000hm in 4 tagen für deutlich zuviel.
beim transalp-challenge vor 2 jahren waren es ca. 20000hm in 7 tagen und das mit leichtem gepäck. da hatte ich in wirklichem fittem zustand noch genuß beim fahren. ich kann mir das bei einem alpcross-tauglich bepacktem rucksack auf meinem rücken und den 2500hm  nicht als spass vorstellen. 
du wirst danach einfach fett fertig sein.

ciao
mttam


----------



## RedOrbiter (31. August 2002)

Ich denke mal mit 1500Höhenmeter pro Tag kann man es noch geniessen. 2000Höhenmeter sind auch zu schaffen bei entsprechendem vorgängigem Training. Alles was über 2000 Höhenmeter pro Tag ist wird zum Gehetze und man kann die Natur und die entsprechenden Pausen nicht mehr als Erlebnis abbuchen. 

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## Jogi (31. August 2002)

Hallo,

da muss ich mich meinen Vorrednern (-schreibern) glatt anschließen. Wenn du eine Etappe mit mehr als 2000 hm fährst, solltest du dir am andern Tag lieber nicht so viel vornehmen, sonst hört der Spaß auf. Und auf die 23-25 km/h wirst du kaum kommen, weil du auf den Schiebe- und Tragestücken mit max. 3-5 km/h unterwegs bist. Rechne da lieber mal mit 10 km/h. Bei reinen Asphaltstrecken schon mal 18-20 km/h (je nach hm).

Gruß Jogi


----------



## CHT (2. September 2002)

...genau, 1500 bis 2000 HM sind optimal, denn dann kann man entspannt fahren, Landschaft geniessen und ist frühzeitig in der Unterkunft zum Regenerieren und kann ggf. den Nachmittag auf einer schönen Terrasse beim Cappuccino verbringen...
Aber hier 'mal 'ne eigene Tabelle:
1500 bis 2000Hm: optimal
2000 bis 2500Hm: die Landschaft wirkt gräulich & verschwommen
2500 bis 3000Hm: Tunnelblick, nix mit Landschaft, Ankunft nach 17Uhr, Schluss mit lustig!
ab 3500Hm: schwarz vor Augen, besonders da man nachts ankommt, wo war ich überhaupt? Alpen, ach was?!
Hubert Schwartz und Astrid Benöhr lassen grüßen!!!...


----------



## Snake (2. September 2002)

dito, dito, dito...kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen.

Deiner Frage nach zu Urteilen, bist Du noch nie einen X gefahren. Ich habe mir die gleiche Frage dieses Jahr gestellt, als ich meinen ersten X gebikt bin. Wir hatten nachher nach 6 Etappen einen Schnitt von 70km und 2.000HM pro Tag, wobei die beiden heftigsten Tage (2. Tag mit 78km, 2.550HM und der 6. Tag mit 90km und 2.350HM) schon einige Körner gekostet haben. 

Für meinen nächsten Cross würde ich Etappen von 1.500 - 2.300HM einplanen. Wenn Du Tagestouren von über 2.000HM vor Dir hast, heißt das normaler Weise, dass Du über 2 Berge/Pässe rüber musst. Neben Kondition ist an so Tagen noch Motivation und sonstige Faktoren (wie z.B. Gesäßproblemen ab dem 3. Tag) einzuplanen. 

Und mit Eckdaten wie Durchschnitt von 23-25km/h kannst Du wenig Aussagen treffen. Nützt Dir wenig, wenn Du vorher nicht genug Höhenmeter trainiert hast. Vorherige Trainingsfahrten mit 1.000 - 1.500HM mit langen Anstiegen sind wichtig und helfen, dass Du beim eigentlichen Ereignis Dich mehr auf die Natur, als auf Dich selber konzentrieren kannst.


----------



## SoBe (2. September 2002)

GOTT , seid ihr alles Weicheier!  Ich bin zwar noch nie einen AlpenX gefahren, aber wenn ich mich mal an den Beiträgen folgenden Threads http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27577 orientiere, können 2.000 Höhenmeter am Tag doch nur billig  sein!

Da werden von einigen Personen anscheinend knapp 1.000 hm in *einer Stunde*  (jetzt guckt ihr, was?) abgerissen. Da sollten doch 6-7.000 hm an einem Tag kein Problem sein, *oder*???


----------



## Fubbes (2. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sobe _
> *Da sollten doch 6-7.000 hm an einem Tag kein Problem sein, oder???     *



Wenn ich nur eine Stunde radeln gehe, schaff ich vielleicht auch 1000 hm. 8 Tage hintereinander packst du das niemals. 
Bei der Challenge werden zwar teilweise über 3000 hm am Tag gefahren, aber die Jungs haben auch fast null Gepäck auf dem Rücken.
Die 2000hm/Tag sind schon sehr realistisch.

Daniel


----------



## SoBe (2. September 2002)

Ich muss mehr an meinem Sarkasmus arbeiten...!


----------



## Fubbes (2. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Sobe _
> *Ich muss mehr an meinem Sarkasmus arbeiten...!  *



Nö, das musst du nicht. Hast ja genug Smileys in deinen Beitrag gesetzt 

Wollte nur sicher gehen, dass niemand anderes deinen Beitrag ernst nimmt und entsprechend seine Etappen plant   

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (2. September 2002)

eigentlich ist eure diskussion in dem moment obsolet, in dem man sich eine vernünftige alternativroute (z.B. schlechtwetter) zusammenstellt. die meisten abschnitte in den ostalpen kann man i.d.R. relativ leicht über straßenpassagen entschärfen. bei guter planung im vorhinein habt ihr also stets die möglichkeit (je nach tageszustand) zu verkürzen. aus meiner erfahrung raus sind auch 3.000 hm an einem tag machbar, aber wie bereits oben angedeutet wenig sinnvoll, weil ihr dann mehr ein rennen gegen die zeit und die dunkelheit fahrt als eine touristische alpenüberquerung bei der andere dinge im vordergrund stehen (sollten ?). um eine ausgefüllten tag zu erleben muß man nicht 2.500 Hm runterkurbeln. viel schöner sit es noch ein paar reserven zu haben um evtl. noch den ein oder anderen anstieg zusätzlich einzubauen, falls einem eine bestimmte gegend gut gefällt. wovon ihr euch auf jeden fall verabschieden solltet wäre der irrglaube, daß man durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten von über 20 km/h über einen ganzen tag beibehalten kann. das schaffen die besten auf der transalp challenge, allerdings mit perfekter betreuung (z.B. ersatzbike bei defekt o.ä.) und i.d.R. auf technisch nicht allzu anspruchsvollen etappen ohne ausufernde schiebe-/tragepassagen. stellt euch mal auf nen durchschnitt knapp über 10 km/h ein, dann kommt ihr im mittel schon recht zügig vorwärts. alles darüber erweitert nur euren zeitpuffer, sollte aber nicht in die grundsatzplanung eingehen...
trotzdem viel spaß, aber bereitet euch richtig vor !!!


----------



## Waldarbeiter (2. September 2002)

Als geübter AlpenXer... (mit einem MFR 02) 
...kann ich euch berichten, dass ich:
1. Tag 2300 Hm
2. Tag 1800 Hm
3. Tag 1800 Hm
überlebt habe... 
Jaja, nennt mich einen Warmduscher... aber es hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## nechledil (13. September 2002)

Deine Frage war doch: "Als gut trainierter, der 70-150 km mit 20 km/h Schnitt fahren kann", oder? Dann geht das natürlich leicht! Ich hab heuer meinen ersten AlpenX in 5,5 Tagen mit 13200hm und 450 km spielend geschafft, bin aber nicht so schlecht konditionell. Ich konnte das auch wirklich geniessen, war noch lange nicht an der Schmerzgrenze. Also wenn Du trainiert bist, gehts leicht, sonst natürlich nicht, aber das musst Du selbst am besten wissen, denke ich.... ;-) Übrigens: Schnitt würde ich eher 13 km/h annehmen.....


----------



## dasritzel (16. Juli 2007)

Alpencross  -  wer fährt mit ?

Hallo, 
wer noch Interesse hat an einem Alpencross, wir haben auch noch Plätze frei, auf Selbstkostenbasis, Oberstdorf, Comer See, 
Mail an [email protected]

Anreise 5.8.
Abfahrt 6.8.07

für entspannte biker und bikerinnen

Hm ca. 
50-1500
50-2100
50-2100
50-2000
55-600

AX Erfahrung liegt vor (3x)


----------



## Stevan (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

also ich muss ganz klar nechledil recht geben!
Natürlich ist das machbar und kann trotzdem ein Heidenspaß werden! Mein Rekordschnitt liegt bei 2300hm (gemittelt aus 3 HACs) auf 6,5 Tage in einer 6er Gruppe (auch Rekord). Das ganze war dann auch noch im Juni, also ohne viel Training. Aber dafür sind die Tage lang genug, dass man auch gemütlich bis 20:00 fahren kann und trotzdem nicht vor 9 oder 10 los muss.
Regeneration ist kein Problem, man fährt ja nicht so schnell.
Natürlich waren hier etliche Teermeter dabei. Und ein Schnitt von 13 ist sehr gut zur Planung geeignet.
Wichtig für mich ist, dass man gleichmäßig durchfährt und nicht dauernd Pausen macht, das läppert sich sonst schnell zusammen.

Das wichtigste ist immer: Nicht die (Etappen)Planung festmachen, einfach früher aufhören, wenns kein Spaß mehr macht. Morgen ist auch noch ein Tag. Wir hatten zuerst eigentlich einen Tag mehr geplant.


----------



## Roberino (17. Juli 2007)

Alles jenseist der 2000Hm (also Differenz zwischen Start und Ziel) ist absolut daneben. Landschaft sollte man auch noch genießen und ne Tasse Kaffee oder sonstwas am Ziel.

Meine Daten in 0ß9/2006 waren:

01. 1000Hm, 17.5km/h, 96km
02. 1640Hm, 12.0km/h, 66km
03. 1800Hm, 12.7km/h, 77km
04. 1815Hm, 9,9km/h, 56km
05. 1724Hm, 10.7km/h, 60km
06. 535Hm, 12.0km/h, 32km

In Summe: 8514Hm, 12.4km/h, 357km

Ja, ok, nennt mich Warmduscher. 

Mal sehn, wie's am Wochenende wird.... *tütütütü*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Juli 2007)

Ich denke, der Schnitt, den man fahren kann, hängt sehr von der Strecke ab. Wenn man auf jedem Berg 300-500hm schieben muss und die Abfahrt ein halbwegs anspruchsvoller Trail ist, kommt man nie und nimmer auf einen 13er Schnitt. Wie lange sind die flachen Talroller? Wenn man z.B. von Prad auf der Straße auf´s Stilfser Joch rauffährt, geht das sicher mehr als doppelt so schnell, als wenn man von der anderen Seite her den Trail rauffährt! Bei vielen Pässen gibts Asfalt- und Schotteralternativen, die entsprechend unterschiedlichen Zeit- und Kraftaufwand kosten. Außerdem hängt´s auch immer noch davon ab, wie man mit der Höhe bzw. Hitze oder Kälte zurechtkommt, auch das kann sich in der Fahrzeit bzw. der Leistungsfähigkeit niederschlagen und ist dann ohne Erfahrung auch schlecht einzuschätzen. Also einfach ausprobieren!


----------



## Eddieman (18. Juli 2007)

Wieviele HM/Tag jemand bei einem Alpencross machen will/soll/muss ist doch völlig egal.

Ich persönlich habe schon einen Alpencross gemacht mit ca. 2400 bis 2500 HM/Tag und hatte nicht das Gefühl im Stress zu sein.

Es kommt doch viel mehr darauf an wie stark jemand konditionell und fahrtechnisch ist.
Wenn jemand zum Beispiel am Pfundererjoch (Anstieg insgesammt ca. 1100 HM, wenn ich mich nicht täusche) bereits nach den ersten 100 HM das Bike schieben muss, weil es zu steil ist, braucht er sicherlich die doppelte Zeit wie wenn man alles bis auf die letzten paar HM fahren kann.
Das selbe gilt für die Abfahrten. Jemand der eine technische Abfahrt flüssig fahren kann, braucht unter Umständen nicht die halbe Zeit, die jemand braucht der immer wieder absteigen muss.

Als Richtwert für einen Alpencross würde ich vielmehr eine Fahrzeit von je nach dem 4 - max. 7 Stunden annehmen. Wie weit jemand in dieser Zeit kommt ist dann wie gesagt sehr individuell.


----------



## karstenr (18. Juli 2007)

Habe das letzte mal am Gardasee einen Test gemacht. Wollte mal wissen wie viel geht. War alleine dort und brauchte so auf keinen RÃ¼cksicht zu nehmen und hatte vorher 2 Tage keine Touren unternommen. Die Strecke war bekannt (nicht einmal in die Karte geschaut), kein GepÃ¤ck und ich hÃ¤tte die Tour verkÃ¼rzen kÃ¶nnen. 
Insgesamt waren es 3700-3900m HU mit 110-120Km. Ca. 60-70Km Teer. Strecke Monte Caplone mit Start in Limone + Tremalzo hinten drangehÃ¤ngt. Leider fÃ¤hrt das 1. Schiff erst so spÃ¤t, dass ich in Limone erst um 10:00Uhr starten konnte. Habe dabei noch ca. 100 Fotos gemacht und eine Pause mit Essen an der HÃ¼tte in Cima Rest (ca. 45Min).   
Die letzten ca. 500m HU zum Tremalzo hoch waren etwas zÃ¤h aber keine Probleme bekommen. Am nÃ¤chsten Tag bin ich eine Tour von ca. 2500m HU gefahren und abends noch mit dem Auto zurÃ¼ck nach MÃ¼nchen.
Bericht zu Tour siehe Homepage âMTB â Caploneâ.
GruÃ Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## rasinini (22. Juli 2007)

Meine Transalp-Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit beträgt ca. 12 km/h bei ungefähr 1700 - 1800 Hm am Tag mit vollem Gepäck.


----------



## Fubbes (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

der Thread ist geschlagene 5 Jahre alt, den ihr hier ausbuddelt.

Warum @dasritzel unter dem Thema nach Alpencrossern sucht, erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## tintinMUC (25. Juli 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich denke, der Schnitt, den man fahren kann, hängt sehr von der Strecke ab. Wenn man auf jedem Berg 300-500hm schieben muss und die Abfahrt ein halbwegs anspruchsvoller Trail ist, kommt man nie und nimmer auf einen 13er Schnitt.


...endich mal ein vernünftiger Beitrag zu dem Thema ;-) wenn man bergab das bike runterwuchten muss drückt das nocht nur mächtig auf den Schnitt sondern kostet auch jede Menge Kraft. Bergrauf kann man in der Regel mit einer gleichmässigen Belastung fahren .. da gehen 2000Hm/Tag schon ... aber runter kann man je nach Srecke ganz schön ins Schwitzen kommen. Auf jeden fall lieber mit weniger anfangen und schauen, wie es läuft

viel Spass dabei


----------



## Roberino (25. Juli 2007)

Nun habe ich meine Tour am Wochenende hinter mich gebracht und siehe da, ich habe einen guten 10er Schnitt geschafft. Zum einen, mussten wir auch kräftig mal bergauf schieben, zum anderen waren meine Bremsen nicht so top, als dass ich mit meinen HT die Downhills nur so runter brettern konnte.

Und schon gehts dahin mit dem Schnitt. Und bei 120km und 4200 Höhenmeter auch eher steil als flach.

Wie schon ein paar vor mir sagten, der Schnitt ist immer ein individueller Wert, der von Tour zu Tour noch variiert. Da gibts keine Hausnummer an der man sich orientieren kann....


----------



## Fubbes (27. Juli 2007)

Apropos Höhenmeter pro Tag. Kennt ihr das Projekt 10000?

http://www.bergstrassen.de/tour/10000/index.htm

Heftig!

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------

